# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen 2014 im Sden

## Mirinda

Hallo ihr, bin eine Surferin aus dem Sden bei Stuttgart und htte Lust in der nchsten Saison auch mal am WE surfen zu gehen, an einen See oder auch gerne mal Richtung Schweiz etc. Meldet euch doch, falls ihr auch Surfer aus dem Sden seid. Ansonsten bin ich an Pfingsten in Dnemark, im Sommer 1 Woche Gardasee und darber hinaus wrde ich gerne noch einen Deluxe Surfurlaub machen, d.h. wohin fliegen, wo es warm ist, Material leihen und durchheizen  :Smile:  Vllt. Rhodos oder Fuerte Ventura? Wrd mich freuen jmd. von euch kennenzulernen...

----------


## May

Hey Mirinda,

ich komm zwar nicht aus dem Sden, treibe mich aber des fteren dort herum, da ich Verwandtschaft dort habe und mein Freund auch ursprnglich von Crailsheim ist. Habe letzten Sommer erst mit dem Surfen angefangen und schaue mich grad nach mglichen Surfspots um die fr ein Wochenende gut erreichbar sind. Die Ausrstung ist so gut wie komplett und ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf den Frhling  :Smile:  Wenn du lust hast knnen wir ja mal zum Brombachsee fahren wenn ich in der Nhe bin oder du kommst Richtung Kln. Von hier ist man in ner Stunde in Roermond an der Seenplatte oder in zweieinhalb Std. in Holland am Veersemeer oder Ijselmeer...

Gre,
Marina

----------


## FZ66

Hallo zusammen,

von Stgt aus fahren viele Richtung Karlsruhe zu den Baggerseen. Von Crailsheim aus ist der Altmhlsee bzw der Brombachsee ja schon fast vor der Haustr (Franken seid ihr ja schon  :Wink: ). Ich bzw. wir gehen, wenn es dann mal Wind haben sollte und man auch nicht knechten muss, an den Altmhlsee. Bei Wind aus westlichen Richtungen ist es da auch richtig nett.
Ansonston ziehe ich Rhodos Fuerte vor - was leider zur Folge hat, dass ich ber Fuerte eigentlich gar nicht reden kann, weil ich noch nie da war. Rein von der "Papierform" passt mir Trianda einfach besser und es wird hoffentlich auch dieses Jahr im Sommer wieder passen. 

Viel Spa weiterhin und viele Gre,

FZ.

----------


## Mirinda

Hi Marina,

hatte ich dir schon geantwortet? Wei gar nicht, kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern...Ja, wre cool, wenn wir mal zusammen surfen gehen knnten. Hast du zufllig vom 30.08.-06.09. noch Zeit? Da gehe ich mit ein paar Leuten an den Gardasee und wir haben noch Pltze im Appartement frei....Ist ein offiezielles Camp von SRS.

Liebe Gre von
Miri

----------


## lordofchaos

Fr den Sden (Bayern) schau mal hier.
http://www.windinfo.eu/de/spotinfo/spots.html

----------


## Raffael Philipp

Hey Mirinda,
schade dass ich das mit Surfcamp erst jetzt gelesen hab. Ich glaub ich wr echt gerne dabei gewesen, ich wollte schon lange wieder nach Torbole. Meinst du es gibt nchstes Jahr wieder so ein Camp am Gardasee?
Ich komme aus Wrzburg, studiere da und bin auch auf der Suche nach Surfern aus der Gegend fr Wochenend-Ausflge oder grere Trips. Also wenn du mal Lust auf Brombachsee oderso hast, meld dich einfach, wrd mich freuen.
Schne Gre
Philipp

----------


## jf-schramm

Moin,

bin seit Oktober auch in Stuggi angesiedelt und war schon ein paar mal auf dem Epplesee oder auch mal am Bodensee oder Rhein.
Hat mal einer Lust auf einen Surfertreff in Stuttgart - gerade jetzt so im Winter... :Wink: 
Liebe Gre Jan

----------


## ruben

Ola,

Nchste Woch3 schaut es windtechnisch vielversprechend aus.
Werde wohl an den Epplesee oder an den Altmhlsee fahren, wenn es nicht allzusehr regnet..

Gre aus Stuttgart

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Aloha Mirinda,
DK hrt sich gut an. Ggf. bin auch oben.
Schreib doch ne PN, wenn es los geht und wohin.
Mahalo
Fjord-Devil

----------


## Msisikon

> Hallo ihr, bin eine Surferin aus dem Sden bei Stuttgart und htte Lust in der nchsten Saison auch mal am WE surfen zu gehen, an einen See oder auch gerne mal Richtung Schweiz etc. Meldet euch doch, falls ihr auch Surfer aus dem Sden seid. Ansonsten bin ich an Pfingsten in Dnemark, im Sommer 1 Woche Gardasee und darber hinaus wrde ich gerne noch einen Deluxe Surfurlaub machen, d.h. wohin fliegen, wo es warm ist, Material leihen und durchheizen  Vllt. Rhodos oder Fuerte Ventura? Wrd mich freuen jmd. von euch kennenzulernen...



... wenn ihr noch immer Unterwegs seid, wohne am Urnersee in der Schweiz, und bei gutem Wetter ist es sicher immer eine Reise Wert, und fr ein WE auch nicht so weit weg von Stuttgart. Hat sicher mehr Wind als die Seen in Baden Wrtemberg.... Nur falls mal Interesse besteht ;-) 

Gruss Markus

----------

